# Is this box design fine for this recycled Subwoofer?



## Allanzkie (May 8, 2018)

Good day,

Hi my name is Allan, I'm from Canada originally from the Philippines and new to this community. I just got started in D.I.Y electronics, and for my first project i would be doing a home made boombox which consists of 2 enclosures one for the woofers and twitter and one for the Subwoofer. 

Now, I am in the process of designing the box for the Sub right now and i wanna ask if this is alright? 

It has an L shaped port, the subwoofer came from an old JBL home theatre sub. it is an 8 inch subwoofer, 8ohms, 100W RMS, and has a frequency response of 35Hz - 20KHz (-6dB)

For everybody's information, i have no experience what so ever when it comes in to building enclosures for speakers. So please, go easy on me haha :sweatdrop:

The measurements are

H = 20 inches / 50.8 cm
W = 18 inches / 45.75 cm
L = 30 inches / 76.2 cm

Here are the concept pictures
*See attached files*

Thank you in advance!


----------



## w0j0 (Dec 29, 2017)

Allanzkie said:


> Good day,
> 
> Hi my name is Allan, I'm from Canada originally from the Philippines and new to this community. I just got started in D.I.Y electronics, and for my first project i would be doing a home made boombox which consists of 2 enclosures one for the woofers and twitter and one for the Subwoofer.
> 
> ...


Magandang hapon, Allan, and welcome to diy! Speaker building can be a fun and rewarding endeavor. That said, more info is needed to determine if this box is "good" for a given speaker but in just glancing at your design, it looks quite large for an 8"sub and the port seems to be tuned too low for bass reflex and is too short for transmission line. 
Try to find more info about the sub namely the Vas and Fs. These are part of the Thiele Small parameters and are extremely important for designing a well suited enclosure for a given driver. There are many great speaker design programs available for free, of which WINISD is a popular one. There's also driver measurement hardware available from sources such as Parts Express for around 100usd - https://www.parts-express.com/dayto...er-based-audio-component-test-system--390-806
This hardware can measure many of the important TS parameters in order to plug into a design program to build proper cabinets.
Hopefully I've given you some helpful info to consider.


----------

